# Our Girl and her Chemo treatment



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

We have 2 Golden Girls/Females...
Savannah Mae, 9 Yrs old, had a massive Tumor removed from 
her chest few months ago...
Followed by 5 Chemo treatments/blood work every other week in a 10 week period..
2 weeks ago she had her C- Scan done/ and so far looks like the cancer did not spread thankfully...

Also, having Pet Insurance really helped although we would have begged/borrowed/stolen if we had to for our Girls as they are so deserving of whatever we can do for them.. 
Spent over 5,000.00 of which Our Pet Insurance company re-imbursed us our yearly maximum of 5,000.00. [they re-imburse 90% each claim.]
No Hassle, not red tape, prompt payment within 3 weeks each time we submitted our claim form..
Not a plug for them... just wanted to say we are gratefull to our Vet Doctors and having Also having Insurance took that load off our shoulders.

[Not sure if posting the company name is allowed but we will post it if it is]


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Way to go Savannah Mae - will keep you in my prayers that you continue to be bigger than that cancer!

Great to hear about how the insurance came through. Something to think about as we look at getting Golden #2 in a few months. Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear Savannah Mae is doing so well, hope she continues to. 

Yes you can post your carriers name, sounds like a great Insurance plan you, glad you had it when you needed it.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

*Insurance..*

*The Insurance we have is 
petfirst.com*


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

....and that is why we have pet insurance. I hope your girl continues to do well. Having Goldens I don't have it for the $400 or even the $600 bills, although I'd be reimbursed for those. I have it for the big financial decisions that pet insurance allows me to make.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Wonderful news that she is diong well.

Add some coconut and coconut oil and vitamine D to both girls diets.


Max


----------

